# Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin Dead



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin dead | | The Australian

Sad day 

edit: CNN.com - 'Crocodile Hunter' Steve Irwin dead - Sep 4, 2006


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

A sad day indeed!


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

There's only been 3 deaths by stingray in Australia EVER. Today was the third.

Crazy. He was a credit to life really, with his genuine enthusiasm and caring nature.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Very Very Sad:crybaby:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm going to miss him ... he was my all time favorite when it comes to the Animal Planet ... a really sad tragedy.:crybaby:


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

The Crocodile Hunter was a really protector of nature. Mny great personalities die before age. Fell sorry for Australia and sorry for his familly


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I was really surprised by this last night. Saddened much more by this than by many celebrity deaths. His kids are so young, too.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Not only was he great entertainment, he was a great educator about nature for people around the world.

I feel sorry for his wife, daughter and young son.....


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

He's a celebrity that is actually worth mourning over. He was such a great teacher and person.

He'll be missed.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I still can't believe he is gone. He will be very much missed by many, including me. I'm sure that his work will be carried on by his wife and children. This way we don't forget the wonderful understanding & respect he had for the animal kingdom. You died doing what you loved, so long Steve! :crybaby:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

An Australian icon. I loved this guy, his enthusiam and character were unbelieveable. I'm really saddened by this - it's like losing some you knew really well. :crybaby:


RIP Stevo.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

> Irwin was at Batt Reef, off the remote coast of northeastern Queensland state, shooting a segment for a series called "Ocean's Deadliest" when he swam too close to one of the animals, which have a poisonous bard on their tails, his friend and colleague John Stainton said.
> 
> "He came on top of the stingray and the stingray's barb went up and into his chest and put a hole into his heart," said Stainton, who was on board Irwin's boat at the time.


amazing how much power the stingray has, seems it didnt kill by poison but impaled him. Very sad story and a great loss 

ABC News: Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin Killed

bull stingray:


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

and a stingray, of all things he came into contact with... I heard on the news that the stingrays arent likely to attack unless stepped on, probably a simple mistake, but i wonder if something else aggitated it before he got there.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't know, but there is video of the attack that will answer your question.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, that's really crazy...

lesson noted: maintain proper distance from "deadliest" things...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank You for Sharing and exploring the Beauty of the World for us :icon_cry: Goodbye Steve, Take care to your next Journey 









Steve Irwin
February 22, 1962 - September 4, 2006

*A TRIBUTE*
Steve Irwin Tribute - BREAK.com


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Haven't seen the video but I read that he was swimming above it, while there was a cameraman in front of the ray, possibly it felt cornered and responded by raising its barb for attack rather than trying to run which is what a ray normally does. Have dived with a few rays and usually attack is the last thing they are likely to do. I've noticed he's enthuasiasm sometimes overcomes his caution with animals regarded as less dangerous, a tragic accident really, apart from a healthy respect of the tail I can't think of any diver I've met who regards rays as a danger.
A tragic accident he did a lot for the enviroment and I'll definetly miss watching him.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

it also said the ray was buried in the sand, so it is likely he didnt even see it and swam on top of the ray which felt threatened and used its tail.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Burks said:


> He's a celebrity that is actually worth mourning over. He was such a great teacher and person.
> 
> He'll be missed.


Wow, Burks said it all. 
This is the first I had heard about the incident...


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

:sad: Crikey...

He was passionate about what he did, and at least he went doing what he loved. He will be missed by many.

My condolences go to his family.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

A trully sad day indeed. I can honestly say there has only been one other time I have been emotional about some one who I hadn't even met passing away. Although I'm sure a lot of people felt they knew him very well through his shows. His love for the animal kingdom, education & crazy antics will be missed.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Sad, strange, bizzare. I really feel for his family.

Still, something in the back of my mind says that the whole thing makes sense on some cosmic level. Him getting killed this way seems natural - it evens things up a bit. He was always a bit too friendly with dangerous animals. It's almost like nature is reminding us that we're not the only powerful creatures on the planet. It does seem like a snake or croc would have been the one though.........


----------

